# Message for trbell



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tom. I read a while ago that you had started taking Zelnorm (is that the right name?) and that your CFS symptoms had disappeared. Does this still hold true?Best wishes,


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I ended up having to stop the selnorm (zelma)but while i was taking it the cfs was better. i would suspect it had to do with serotonin levels which are a problem with most of these things, but they just don't know exactlyhow it all works, yet.tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tom. Thanks for the response. Sorry I got the name of the medication wrong. Sorry also you had to stop it. Have you tried the various antidepressants? Did they have any effect on the CFS? I started reading an article Flux sent me today that may be relevant. It's about the role of corticosteroids and serotonin on mood and neuropsychological function. Although it's about those aspects in depression, it may be relevant to the effects of serotonin on CFS. Specifically, it mentioned the interactions between the serotonergic system and the HPA axis. And we know the HPA axis is important in CFS. Hope you can come to chat in an hour or so?Best,


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

could you share some of the info on CCK?tom


----------

